# ONR - a few questions before i buy



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

looking at getting this due to the hose pipe ban here in NW

how many washes can i get out of:

8oz bottle
32oz bottle

do you pre soak using neat or can you dilute?

also i take it i have to use a sponge for this and not a mitt?

can i use the sponge from this pack:



am i ok to use the costco microfibres to wipe over the ONR wash?

sorry for the questions!

Thanks


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

its one oz to 2 gallons so a big bottle will get you 32 washes if you're accurate but a bit less if you make a strong presoak solution like I did. I used a mitt not a sponge and it was fine. the presoak was diluted but a made it a bit strong, probably didnt need to but i was being a bit careful. that AG sponge will be fine i would think. but i used a noodle mitt and then dried with a megaplush drying towel (which came off spotlessly clean)


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

stunning mate

thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A good sponge IE a Zymol one is very good for use with ONR.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I've used both a noodle mitt and sponge and both work fine. I think a noodle mitt 'feels' a little easier on the paint as you wipe over the panels somehow, but the sponge rinses a lot easier, well the one I have does.

I think the pre-wash (with one of those small Hoselock type pressure spray washers) is important IMHO as it should help soften the dirt / dust ready for the wash down of the panel. I'd accommodate taking that into account as to how many washes you will get out of the bottle. I tend to use the spray mix at the same dilution as the wash bucket mix too - and you won't use all the spray mix in one session anyways, so can be used for the next wash.

Its cracking stuff to use, once your technique is nailed you'd be surprised at just how quick a process it is. :thumb:


----------

